# مخطط الدائره الكترونية لستبر موتور .....!!!!؟



## mahmoud_sbiah (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لذوي الخبره في مجال cnc ما الغرض من الوحة الالكترونية الموجوده في المرفق


----------



## zamalkawi (29 مارس 2011)

ما هو مصدرها؟


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (30 مارس 2011)

هي المصدر http://www.bluumaxcnc.com/BluumaxCNC.html


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مارس 2011)

واضح أن الغرض منها هو قيادة المحركات الخطوية
وعلى الموقع الذي وضعته يوجد ملف يشرح هذا الدرايف وتوصيله
وها هو الرابط
http://www.bluumaxcnc.com/Gantry-Router/DRV8811_Drive.zip
فما هو السؤال؟


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (30 مارس 2011)

السؤال :
*لشو بلزمني المخطط وبما انو الاخ طارق بلال ادرج مخطط الكتروني التحكم في محاور xyz 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120417.html
* كيف يعني قيادة محركات الخطوه انا اطلعت على الملف ليش مثلا ما نوصل موتور ستيبر مباشره مع المخطط الرئيسي


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مارس 2011)

معذرة، لم أفهم السؤال


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (30 مارس 2011)

السؤال مره تانية شو الفرق بين المخطط الي ادرجو الاخ طارق بلال والمخطط الي انا ادرجتلك اياه للاستفسار...؟ 
* سؤال اخر عن ستيبر موتور ما هي طرق التبريد للموتور لاني انا جربت اشغل موتور ستيبر ورتفعت درجة حرارتو بشكل كبير كبير جدا....؟


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مارس 2011)

من الواضح أن هذه أيضا دائرة قيادة لمحرك خطوي
ومن الواضح أنها دائرة كاملة، وبالتالي إن اشتريتها لن تحتاج لصنع دائرة
أما الأخرى، فسيكون عليك تصنيعها (لا أعلم إن كانت متوفرة في الأسواق أم لا)
والآن، ما هو الغرض من سؤالك؟ أو ما الذي تريده تحديدا؟ هل تريد صنع دائرة؟
أظن أنه لو أن الدائرتين متوفرتات للشراء، فلمعرفة أيهما أفضل يجب أن تبحث عن آراء من استخدم هذه ومن استخدم تلك، وتعرف أيهما به مشاكل، وأيهما يمكن الاعتماد عليه
وتتبقى عوامل مثل السعر والشحن وخلافه لتحدد قرارك النهائي بأيهما تشتري
ولكن السؤال الأكثر أهمية الآن هل تريد صنع الدائرة أم شراءها؟


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (30 مارس 2011)

اكيد صنعها لان احنا اهل فلسطين مو بسهواة انك تشتري دوائر الكترونية جاهزه مثل هيك لذلك افضل حل اني اعمل الداره الالكترونية الي ادرجها الاخ طارق بلال -علا ما اظن انك اعملت ماكنة cnc شو المخطط الي اعملتوا


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مارس 2011)

أخي، لا لم أصنع ماكينة
وحيث أنك تنوي صنع الدائرة، فمن الصعب أن تصنع دائرة رأيت صورا لها بدون المخططات
لذا حاول أن تستخدم مخطط مجرب (مثل الدائرة التي وضعها الأخ طارق) ومن ثم حاول صنعها


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (30 مارس 2011)

نعم اخي انا بدي اعم مخطط الي عملو الاخ طارق بلال بأذن الله لاكن في بعض الأمور في المخطط متصعب منها شوي 
في أمكانية اني اسئلك عنها اذا اطلعت انت على المخطط


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مارس 2011)

للأسف أخي أنا لست متمكنا من الإلكترونيات، ولكن ربما تطرح أسئلتك، وأحاول الإجابة قدر استطاعتي، ولو لم أستطع فبالتأكيد يوجد هنا من الأخوة من يستطيع مساعدتك


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (31 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي في المساعده 
اخي هي رابط لمخطط الكتروني علي بعط الاشارات يا ريت توضحلي شو الغرض منهم 
http://rapidshare.com/files/455304817/121.bmp


----------



## zamalkawi (31 مارس 2011)

أخي كما هو مكتوب على المخطط فإن المكونات المحددة في الجزء العلوي الأيسر فهي relays ومتصلة بمخرجين في المنفذ المتوازي، بمعنى أن البرنامج يصدر إشارة تخرج لفتح أو غلق الrelay ووفقا لاسم المخرج auxiliary relay أظن أنها مخارج إضافية لأي وظائف إضافية قابلة للبرمجة مثل فتح سائل التبريد، والله أعلم، وأرجو أن يقوم الأخوة الخبراء بتصحيح المعلومة لو أنها خطأ

أما في الجزء السفلي الأيسر، الدائرة الكبيرة، فالمفاتيح الثلاثة السفلية تمثل مفاتيح الإشارة المرجعية للمحاور، والتي تصدر الإشارة التي تخبر الكمبيوتر بمواضع المحاور في بداية التشغيل، أما المفتاح العلوي فلم أعرف ما وظيفته

أما الدائرة الصغيرة في الجزء السفلي الأيسر فهي لإشارة الenable والتي بغيابها لا تعمل المحركات

لا أعلم هل الشرح واضح أم أن هناك أمور غير مفهومة، لو هناك أمر غير واضح اسأل مباشرة


----------

